# A rare invite



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

After filling my 5 gallon bucket with water for my weekly hygiene catch up, I ran into a dog hunter on the forest trail. He asked if I was the trapper. I said I am hearing that more so I think I am.

He asked how many I caught and I replied "I don't talk numbers, I'm superstitious" He then said there are are rumors I'm over 300 this season." I shrugged my shoulders and looked away. Then he acted like Cam and said "I believe it as I am up to 137 with just my dogs and 114 can be sold there are allot of yotes this year. " Then out of the blue he said " Your the best of the best of the best I hear" I quickly said "I think I may be the wrong man" He then said "stop the BS, I have lived here my whole life and I have seen your suburban with them piled all over it...I have the right guy. "

Anyway enough ego buildup for the guy from Iowa I said "how can I help?"

He then made me a proposition I never thought I would hear from any coyote dog man. He asked if I would come to his place and of all thing's TRAP yotes. I said "repeat that" will a big ol smile:" I mean this is history for we trappers!

Heres the very condensed story of an hour long conversation.... HE is a rancher and with all the bad weather he had 7 cows pass during calving in the last week and 1/2. (7 out of 600 head happens especially for the early guys.) He piled up all 7 in his boneyard, 4 are almost gone by yotes. Then he said the yotes are on them so thick the ground is barren from snow. Now I have seen where a 1100 lb cow was devoured in 4 days but 4 in a week and 1/2. I was all ears.

His conditions are this...I can keep the good ones and the mangy ones will be kept alive and used to train his new dogs. I told him I can't as I don't have a licence for Neb yotes for 2018. He said how about if you show me how to set and Ill still give you the good ones. I said how about Monday Ill come buy and help you out as my cat line takes 7.5 hours and we just got fresh snow so maybe it will be all day'r Sat and Sun as I will make more sets on fresh tracks.

He replied I doubt their will be anything left by Monday. I mean this guy is begging me and he is a dog man. AMAZING! I committed to being there in the morning tomorrow. But unless I get a licence all yotes are his and my traps are on loan to him. I can't afford to remotely break the law as everyone seems to know about me. He said deal. So in the morning I teach a dog runner how to trap over bait.

As he drove away he said. with my help he expect's a catch of at least 15/day. Now that is allot of yotes on the carcasses.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If he has gotten 137 yotes with his dogs why would he need any help, amazing.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> If he has gotten 137 yotes with his dogs why would he need any help, amazing.


Friday night is beer night in Roys wood shop. I started the conversation of today's invite. One cowboy said he has been known to stretch his stories a tad. Now he may want to get rid of the mangy ones and buy doing so he can train a few dogs. But the cowboys shed some doubt on particulars of my entire conversation with him. I am taking baby steps on this one.

Ill find out more on this dog runner at morning coffee at the Double TT. As with most small towns its the place to hear the news of yesterdays events or even the last decade!

More to follow...


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

YOU"VE GOT MY UNDIVIDED ATTENTION .. :camp2:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stretching of stories is an understatement.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sad part is Rick--- some of the folks new to trap'in might think some of the stretched (BS) stories are true.

I should start a thread called ****Myths or Magic ****--------- lets see------------->

1. Do Houndsmen really want to run their dogs on mangy critters so their dogs can get mange too.

2. Do coyotes really have a switch on their nose that turns it on and off--- and where is it.

3. Can folks really stack 300 coyotes on a suburban.

4. Can traps with oil and human scent on them catch coyotes and fox--- or why do trappers buy so much trap dye and wax.

5. Can folks post catch numbers if they don't know how to count.

Stay tuned for next weeks exciting post on--- "Government Trappers called me to save Dodge City feedlot Herds."

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

cat, I got suspicious when I read he wanted mangy ones to run his dogs on also ! really dumb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Never happen' in the U.P. EH !!!!!! ** LOL :hunter4:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:lurk: This thread may be titled wrong...... http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/31930-what-scat-is-this/page-3#entry317705


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Double TT ? Wouldn't that really be the quadruple T ? Just sayin'


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> cat, I got suspicious when I read he wanted mangy ones to run his dogs on also ! really dumb


Thats exactly what I thought .. :naughty:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

After talking to the locals about him I heard quite a few stories. Ranging from him going to jail weekly for trespassing with his dogs to To he has greyhounds and he likes to see them tear the yotes up. I went to his place this morning and he wasnt there His wife who pumped my gas said he took of at 5 this morning all upset about a friend who passed away.

I am staying clear.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

:naughty:



catcapper said:


> Sad part is Rick--- some of the folks new to trap'in might think some of the stretched (BS) stories are true,
> 
> Fortunately Cat I don't BS...perhaps if you would walk a mile in my moccasins instead of judging from your PC chair you too would have some real wold knowledge experience to share
> 
> ...


I am amazed that Don not only allowed this attack on me, but he liked the thread.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don you are right my bad...its called the Double T..

I am so sorry I hit an extra T.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodbye PT...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's the facts...its easy to judge. Its easy to criticize.

Whats not easy is to actually see how critters and man reacts in a real world environment. Free from what people think is really happening. Real world life is far different from urban fantasies and make believe worlds which exist in the brains of mankind.

Now if any of you want to see this...my email is duckmaster.mchsi.com come spend a week in my world if you can keep up. Then you will see why the misinformed call real world living it BS. Yes it not at all like what they have seen in movies , read in books or followed others meanderings like sheep and lemmings do. Then return to society and see where the real BS is.

As for the new trappers and callers...you continue to follow the lessons of the misinformed...you might as well quite before you start,

Thanks DON for the let down! And I thought you were better then most!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is just a touch of the hypocrisy Larry. I know....you don't post numbers.... you've said it over and over and over. Yet here it is.

I have a carcass pile of 167 yotes from this season. Its right on a cattle bone pile. A place where yotes and crows visit throughout the year. No takers and the pile keeps growing. Understand I don't harvest glands from the yotes...so maybe that's the difference.

this is post 32 in the baitcicles thread.* Made by YOU !*

I welcomed you with open arms to this site after you attacked me not only here but on other sites as well. things were moving along well until you became a bully that no one could disagree with no matter how minutely. I have received a couple PM/emails from members who felt that way (no I won't share them as the people who sent them have not okayed my sharing them and doing so would make it obvious as to who wrote them.

So there you go... You can try to make me the bad guy if you want, but you are the cause of your own problems.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't b.s., re-read this original post you made - truth or fiction !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I joined Predatortalk Feb. 11, 2010--- pretty much just after it started, as did the other Mods. Chris Miller started this site mainly because of all the BS and trash talk on most of the other sites. Chris wanted members here on PT to have strait up information, and everyone to have a good time. He found us one by one--- it wasn't by the buddy system--- it was because of the years of experience we have at hunting, calling and trapping. Chris has left us--- hopefully to a better place--- but I'm still committed to keeping Predatortalk a site where folks can come and learn, what they have their hearts set on doing.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive been a member of this site for almost 5 years and this is as close to seeing a thread closed as I can remember .. What happened to the light hearted and very unbiased comments of so many folks ? Larry I have been a big supporter of you since you showed up and have appreciated the advice an tips you have given but I don't think you need to be slighted by anything that a member has said . Thought of saying this all in a PM but figured I would air it openly as I feel the same as others on here and want them to know that .

I dont think catcappers comments were that far out of line and actually got a chuckle out of some of them . Really no different than the comments I got about needing a new fence for coyotes or whatever .. yes I do need a new fence .lol.

One thing I will argue about is the fact about the running mangy coyotes ... Who in their right mind would actually do such a thing ? I see it happening by chance if the one that comes in to guys dogging { decoying } them , but any guy that would turn his best friend out on a mangy coyote needs his head read and azz kicked . I dont care what the dog has been vaccinated with or washed in or whatever it just makes no sense . Kinda like a friend saying .. Hey Bud , my house is full of bed bugs , want to come sleep over ???

Dont know how this is all gonna play out but we all need to stay friends and this IS the "Best site in the world ".


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure is easy to start a fight. Heck, we didn't even need PETA or the Humane Society of the U.S. to start this one.

Hope we can back up a bit, 'cause this stuff is taking us down a bad road. The sooner we figure it out, the better off we'll all be.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you all had to much to drink and should rest a day or two, lmao !!

as the famous line goes, "Can"t we all just be friends"

Honestly, I enjoy all the threads from everyone and one thing we all should realize, there is always more than one way to get something accomplished, no matter what it is !

for example: I worked for Del Webb for many years in most of the early Sun Cities here in Az and Nevada. Del Webb had a saying and they meant it !!

there is a right way and a wrong way and then there is the Del Webb way !!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Now that some of you are done bashing and calling me a liar (BS'er), here's is what I found out about Mr. X's the dog runner.

After going to this Mr. X's house to see what is up. I saw greyhounds in small pens and dog truck. No one was home. On the way back to my camp, about an 18-mile drive, I stopped to top off my fuel tank. His wife was working at the station where I filled up. She said, "I bet your in this area to meet with my husband aren't you"

The short story that followed was this and she apologized. Apparently, her husband is going through allot of mental issues. He lost his best friend in a car accident last fall to add to already embedded mental issues.

I asked another dog runner about him and they said he has been in allot of trouble for trespassing and no one lets him on ranch ground anymore to run his dogs. That dog runner said he asked his son to do the same as me. "Catch ugly and mangy coyotes over dead cows and he would take the bad ones and his son could keep the good ones. "

He suggested I should steer clear of him for a while as his is unstable and cannot be trusted. I replied I heard the same from his wife an hour or so earlier.

Do I catch allot of yotes and cats? Like most some years are better than others. I will for the record say this. I told Cam I was over his total number a while back. I asked him to keep it to himself as honestly I do get jinxed every time I talk numbers and the next season I will have a terrible numbers. The number I told Cam increased as for my total numbers. I honestly won't say my total numbers because I really don't know. I won't know until I skin/stretch and ship to NAFA.

Why, I simply can't remember short term stuff well after my heart surgery. Even if I could total numbers don't matter to me anymore...what matters is that check from NAFA and whether I made or lost money as it cost a bundle to run a trap line. Fuel alone is around $60.00 every other day. Also note and I'll say it again. I am guest on the land where I trap, and "loose lips sink ships". As I get older I don't have time to find new ground as trust me if I posted my numbers it would not be long someone would invade my area. Usually a local.

So there is three reasons I don't talk numbers. I get jinxed, I can't remember well, and I don't want to lose ground.

Admitedly, I mislead some and Don corrected me in a message and eluded to some of it in this thread. I said I had a pile of ~167 carcasses in a thread about using bait. That is true but those are not all my yotes. However, it is my carcass pile (bone pile) and the dog runners and trappers in my area share such bone piles as I share theirs. We keep track of the numbers because of a simple biologist request and have done so for years.

We all have a joke at morning coffee. What if an archeologist centuries from now finds just one of our piles. Can you imagine the tails that will spin from their find? Was it a ritual, or an offering to the Indian gods? Perhaps they all crawled in the blow out and died because of a nuclear holocaust? If you think about it its pretty funny.

Cat...you are no master trapper nor are you a master caller so get off your high horse! Noone a Master at anything regarding the wild. Fact is even Craig O'Gorman with a lifetime catch of over 40,000 yotes doesn't claim to be a master trapper. But he does claim to have his own methods as I do.

I admire your ambition to teach things to the young and try to ensure they are not mislead. But your methods are just one way and are not gospel! My threads reveal what I am doing now and what is working. My photos are proof my methods are valid and follow what I say. There is no wrong or right to them&#8230;they just work!

I am not like some teaching a habit carried down over the years that has become gospel. A false gospel in many ways because of the sheep and lemming syndrome engrained in most trappers and thousands of human beings. Yes, trappers tend to follow more than study and think about their quarry. I on the other hand study my quarry to the 9th degree. Half can't even read the land.

My trapping and calling methods whether you agree or not work, and I explain in detail why for the most part. Thus, I would appreciate you stop calling me a BS'er and liar publicly.

As like you I will not intentionally mislead anyone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe Mrs. X's husband had heart surgery, and it's causing him to be a bit off.......

So he can't call you a bs'r but you can bash him by saying he intentionally misleads people ?
Did I read that correctly?
Isn't that the Nancy pelosi way of calling him a bs'r.
At this point this has become you just lashing out larry. You are, as is everyone else entitled to your opinions on every subject. But quite honestly the way you express your "opinions " and endeavor to inflict them upon others has made others, meaning every other trapper I know, call bs. Now perhaps your methods work for you, I can't say as I wasn't there. And because you have told me I'm no uncertain terms that I should not believe what others say just because they said it, I'm not going to believe you on this subject. You can post all the pics you care to but how do I know they are yours? You say that Skip, hassell, and Dave couldn't make a living trapping so that's why they quit. Perhaps their circumstances changed. Maybe their job changed. Maybe they never did it as a sole means of support. All three of them are well skilled at several things that I have seen first hand. Hassell is quite honestly the most knowledgeable gardener I have ever met, and I've known several award winners( Grandma Armbruster for one) Skips taxidermy and his willingness to share his knowledge with the younger generation as well as us older people has made him many friends. And he was a boilermaker who supplemented his income in the winter by trapping to help support his family. Cat has taught us many things here. His skills as a carpenter, sawmill operator, farmer, guide, trapper, predator caller, furniture maker have all made him quite possibly the most versatile amongst us. I won't even mention his skill with an etch-a-sketch ( sorry Dave I had to). And that's just a few of the things I can bring up
Off the top of my head.

That's my 2c. For now, so, I'm just gonna leave this right here.

I have altered this post to remove a sentence that I should not have posted.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Case closed!


----------

